# Strange



## TraductoraPobleSec

Nois i noies, molt bona tarda. Torno a ser jo fent-vos una d'aquelles pregunes relacionades amb les meves traduccions que em porten de cap...

Continuo amb la qüestió del racisme i el text que m'ocupa ara repeteix una i una altra vegada la paraula "stranger". No sé molt bé com traduir-la i em fa por de caure en la incorrecció política. Us en passo el context:

In societies characterised by decreasing contact between classes, ethnic and racial groups, lifestyle communities, majorities and minorities, keeping on the right side of the divide requires effort.  It requires many local inventions to inculcate the habit of living with difference so that *stranger* ceases to be an object of fear.  

No em fan el pes ni *estrany*, ni *estranger* ni *foraster*... Que perduda que em sento... Cap idea????


----------



## ajohan

Semble que li falta un article definit o hauria de ser plural: 'the stranger'/'strangers'. 
Què tal 'els desconeguts'?


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

ajohan said:


> Semble que li falta un article definit o hauria de ser plural: 'the stranger'/'stangers'.
> Què tal 'els desconeguts'?


 
That sounds like a great option, Ajohan... How come didn't I think of it??? Again, I'll have to hire all of you guys! 

Thanks for being always so very helpful!


----------



## brau

Potser estic sent una miqueta massa atrevit, perquè l'anglès no és la meua primera llengua, però jo diria que "desconegut" no és la millor opció en aquest cas. En el thread de "bare life" ja he pensat sobre això, i he proposat estranger o foraster. Possiblement jo em decantaria per estranger, per ser "foraster" una miqueta massa col.loquial potser. Jo crec que al text "stranger" s'utilitza amb el sentit de persona forastera, o almenys d'un grup diferent del nostre, i un desconegut pot perfectament no ser un foraster. No se, com ho veieu vosaltres?


----------



## ajohan

Pot ser que tinguis rao brau però pot ser també que vosaltres, els catalanoparlants us deixeu emportar una mica amb la semblança entre estranger i stranger.
Quan jo era petit, la meva mare em deia "Don't talk to strangers" i no parlava de 'foreigners' sino gent desconeguda. I quan debatem el racisme i intentem esbrinar què hi ha darrere dels sentiments d'alguns autòctons, parlem de "fear of the unknown". Crec que l'autor, quan diu 'living with difference', està en la línia de Frankenstein o Edward Scissorhands.
Posi el que posi TPS però, no crec que caigui en la incorrecció política amb la seva elecció.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Brau, xiquet, t'he de dir que m'agrada molt l'opció de *desconegut*. I'll buy it, Ahojan...


----------



## brau

ajohan said:


> Pot ser que tinguis rao brau però pot ser també que vosaltres, els catalanoparlants us deixeu emportar una mica amb la semblança entre estranger i stranger.
> Quan jo era petit, la meva mare em deia "Don't talk to strangers" i no parlava de 'foreigners' sino gent desconeguda. I quan debatem el racisme i intentem esbrinar què hi ha darrere dels sentiments d'alguns autòctons, parlem de "fear of the unknown". Crec que l'autor, quan diu 'living with difference', està en la línia de Frankenstein o Edward Scissorhands.
> Posi el que posi TPS però, no crec que caigui en la incorrecció política amb la seva elecció.



Si, sóc perfectament conscient de les dues acepcions principals de "stranger". Només que crec que optaria per "estranger" en aquest cas, és que jo si sent "desconegut" em ve al cap una persona que no conec, però no em vindria al cap que fóra un estranger, m'ho tindrien que especificar, i jo crec que l'autor es refereix al text amb "stranger" a una barreja de estranger/desconegut ("classes, ethnic and racial groups, lifestyle communities, majorities and minorities"). Però també és cert que no disposem del text sencer per a fer una valoració completa.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

brau said:


> Però també és cert que no disposem del text sencer per a fer una valoració completa.


 
Millor per a vosaltres, nois, que jo estic ja mig morta...


----------



## brau

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Brau, xiquet, t'he de dir que m'agrada molt l'opció de *desconegut*. I'll buy it, Ahojan...



Vosté mana.


----------



## ajohan

brau said:


> Si, sóc perfectament conscient de les dues acepcions principals de "stranger". Només que crec que optaria per "estranger" en aquest cas, és que jo si sent "desconegut" em ve al cap una persona que no conec, però no em vindria al cap que fóra un estranger, m'ho tindrien que especificar, i jo crec que l'autor es refereix al text amb "stranger" a una barreja de estranger/desconegut ("classes, ethnic and racial groups, lifestyle communities, majorities and minorities"). Però també és cert que no disposem del text sencer per a fer una valoració completa.


 
D'acord brau però l'autor ha optat per 'stranger' en lloc de 'foreigner'. Podia haver posat 'foreigner' perfectament però crec que volia jugar amb això que té alguna gent de no entendre res que sigui desconegut.
Havent dit això, pot ser que jo també optaria per 'estranger' per evitar malentessos i problemes amb el client.

Cheers


----------



## Dixie!

Entenc el que Brau vol dir, però coincideixo amb Ahojan en què "desconeguts" seria la paraula adient en aquest context.


----------



## PuBaK

I si es tradueix per més d'una única paraula: "els no pertanyents a un determinat grup".
És només una idea.


----------



## Raindog

I la paraula Aliè ? Al diccionari Balear-Català-Valencià a la segona acecpió diu que pot significar_:"Estrany,no pertanyent o no participant"_


----------



## PuBaK

Personalment, i sense ser un professional (només subtitulo al català), em sembla molt bé: 

Segons el "Gran Dic. de la Llengua Cat.": _
adj_  *1 *  D'altri.  

*2 *  Estrany, que no té relació amb una persona, que no té part en una cosa.


----------

